# USB drive needs formatting but can't format!!!



## jodiejo

Hi, 

I had this problem the other day because I didn't realise you couldn't just pull the USB stick out after saving, :uhoh: but managed to fix with HP drive key boot utility, but took the stick into work today an someone borrowed it and even after the tenth time I said "you have to remove hardware safely cos otherwise its going to wipe everything and be a nightmare", she pulled it out without ejecting and now says it needs formatting :banghead:, and tried everything I tried before, including HP utility, and it's not working!! PLEASE HELP! 

PS. I don't need to save anything on the disk, just need to fix it so I don't have to buy a new one.


----------



## spunk.funk

With the USB Flash Drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In *Disk Management* do you see your flash drive there? If so, highlight the *Partition* on the Flash Drive go up to the Tool bar and press the *X. *This will delete the partition on the flash drive (so be sure to have the right drive) making the space *Unallocated*. Now right click the *Unallocated Space* on the flash and *Create a Partition*. *Format* the Partition *FAT32*


----------



## jodiejo

Thanks for your reply but I tried this and after I pressed format it said "Windows was unable to complete the format"


----------



## spunk.funk

> I pressed format it said "Windows was unable to complete the format"


Did you delete the partition so the space becomes *Unallocated*? Did you then *create *a new Partition? As per post #2 instructions? If any of these fail, the Flash drive has failed and needs to be replaced. Good news is that Flash Drives are cheap.


----------



## kiamontel

spunk.funk said:


> With the USB Flash Drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In *Disk Management* do you see your flash drive there? If so, highlight the *Partition* on the Flash Drive go up to the Tool bar and press the *X. *This will delete the partition on the flash drive (so be sure to have the right drive) making the space *Unallocated*. Now right click the *Unallocated Space* on the flash and *Create a Partition*. *Format* the Partition *FAT32*



Sir what if it says that the size volume is too small for the selected file system.
:sad:


----------



## spunk.funk

Did you* Delete* the Volume/Partition? Did you *Create *a new Simple Volume? did you make it the entire size of the USB Flash Drive? What is the capacity size of the flash drive? Did your *Format* it FAT or FAT32?


----------



## kiamontel

yes to the first two questions and the last aside from the 3rd and 4th. my flash drive size is 8 MB but the limit is just 6 that's why it says that the size is too small...thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk

> size is 8 MB


Do you mean 8_GB?_ or 8_MB_? What is the actual advertised capacity of the drive? (ex) If the drive is supposed to be 8*GB*, but is only coming out as 8*MB*, then you are not creating a New *Simple Volume* that is the whole capacity of the drive. When you choose new S*imple Volume,* you have a choice of what size to make it, choose the largest capacity that the drive is. If it is Under* 2GB* then you should format it *FAT *not *FAT32*. If this fails, then the flash drive has failed and needs to be replaced


----------



## FritzBelly

I have run into the same phenomenon. Maybe I can clarify. I still haven't found an answer. I might try Knoppix. Anyway...

I have a 4GB PQI USB drive. I used the HP Boot Tool Utility on the drive. It created a 1GB, FAT partition and left the remainder unallocated. In Disk Management under Xp and 7, the remaining space is visible.

Upon trying to perform any partition-related function in Disk Management, the options are greyed out. Neither the allocated or unallocated sections will allow manipulation. You have the option to format the existing FAT partition, but that's about it.


----------



## FritzBelly

I figured out a way to "undo" the HP Boot Tool configuration. I downloaded the newest version of the boot tool from HP. Rather than perform an install to my workstation, I chose to extract only. I then:

Ran hpdkbu.exe from the extraction point 
Chose "Create New or Replace Existing Configuration"
Chose the "Hard Drive" Role
Chose "Create New Filesystem"
Pressing Next forced a format of the USB drive
Upon completion, the entire 4GB was again available, formatted as FAT32
I then exited the Boot Tool

Hope this helps.


----------



## bapukto

spunk.funk said:


> With the USB Flash Drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* and press enter. In *Disk Management* do you see your flash drive there? If so, highlight the *Partition* on the Flash Drive go up to the Tool bar and press the *X. *This will delete the partition on the flash drive (so be sure to have the right drive) making the space *Unallocated*. Now right click the *Unallocated Space* on the flash and *Create a Partition*. *Format* the Partition *FAT32*


What if we can't see the flash drive after running *diskmgmt.msc*? I can see my flash drive in the Computer folder, but I don't see it in Disk Management.

Oh boy, I wish there's still something I can do about this flash drive.


----------



## spunk.funk

Is the drive listed in the Device Manager? If there is no yellow flags and no Unknown Devices under USB, and the drive is not listed under Disk Drives, then it has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## JayIsi

try LOW LEVEL FORMAT


----------

